# DIY Automatic FROZEN Fish Food Feeder.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

.....got to love the part about the hairdryer (within the freezer) on a timer.....

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/11/25/automatic-frozen-fish-food-feeder-running-diy-project/


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

.... just when you thought you had seen it all....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Now this....this is genius!!!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Haha saw that what a hot mess


----------

